# APC UPS on SBS 2008-2011



## D@RKSID3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

We are having a bit of an issue with our APC Smart UPS's.

We have a number of different Servers, all of which are HP, and running SBS ( Small Business Server ) 2008 and SBS 2011. 
We prefer to have our UPS's plugged in via Serial port. When we plug in our UPS'snd start the monitoring via the Powerchute software, after five and a half hours, the connection is dropped and we can no longer access the UPS until we do what is called a 'Brain Dead', which pretty much is a hard reset.
But after five and a half hours it then fails again.

We are not having much luck with APC, and were wondering if any one else has had this problem or has any suggestions.

Any help at all would be helpfull.  We are at wits end trying to work this out.


----------



## Vipernitrox (Apr 5, 2012)

Haven't had and problems with apc ups. Why do you still use the serial port? Or are you just using it for configuration? I usually just do the monitoring of the network. I usually start by exchanging all low-cost stuff i still have lying around. In your case only the cabling. Updating the firmware is a good next. Is there anything in your logs right before the failure?


----------



## D@RKSID3 (Apr 10, 2012)

No, nothing in logs. Tried updating Firmware, no good. 
We have it plugged in via USB and it works fantastically, and if I had it my way I would leave it, but my boss's are old school and think that Serial Port is more secure and reliable. Just because they had a server BSOD once from the USB.
We also tried a different Serial Cable, but still no good.


----------



## Vipernitrox (Apr 10, 2012)

What model ups? And what model server?


----------



## D@RKSID3 (Apr 12, 2012)

It is an APC SMT 1500i.
The server's it is occurring on are all HP MLXX G6's.
All running SBS 2008 or 2011.


----------



## Vipernitrox (Apr 12, 2012)

Pfff, almost out of options -.-

Can you still reach it via the network management interface when it goes down?


----------

